# plant ID from Scranton lake PA



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I just collected a plants from PA. cross the street from Scranton lake PA. but I don't know what plant it is. it is grow in the shallow water( submerse) and the soil near the water. the part I collected was submerse. also few Frogs live there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They look like strawberry plants to me.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

To me as well. At least here in Europe there are also some Potentilla species looking similar to Fragaria (strawberry). Was it possibly an accidentally flooded place, or exceptionally high water level?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Strawberry.

http://green.kingcounty.gov/GoNative/Photo.aspx?Act=view&PhotoID=255


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I see, so it is not aquatic plant. thanks to all of you,


----------

